
Show HN: MindForger brings knowledge graph navigator for your remarks - dvorka
https://www.mindforger.com
======
homarp
it's a QT app.

Its conception history is interesting: [https://github.com/dvorka/mindforger-
repository/blob/master/...](https://github.com/dvorka/mindforger-
repository/blob/master/memory/mindforger/history.md)

